# Greetings from the Short One....



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

Hi *waves* Am starting out as a "Kitten" on these forums. I am little bit of a "Garfield-a-holic", and I love Black Cats!  

My husband and I had just adopted a 9 year-old black Domestic Short Hair from the Humane Society 5 days ago. Although he was fighting a really bad Upper Respitory Infection at that time, he ran up to us and started "kneading" me and purring while licking my face - that hurt!  

Anyway, we were told that he was just brought in about a week before, and we were the first ones to ask to see him.  Apparently most of the people that were looking for kittys, had just passed by him.....  

What surprised me the most was the fact that he comes when his name is called or when you snap your fingers! :shock: I guess I have never seen a cat do that before.....he does knead a lot though....really weird!

Anyway, sorry for the long intro.... but I am just a "Proud parent"!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome microlite! Your kitty looks so content in that picture.


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

*Sigh...*

Yeah...and it was the night we got him too! I can't believe how loving he is right off the bat!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

microlite said:


> Anyway, we were told that he was just brought in about a week before, and we were the first ones to ask to see him.  Apparently most of the people that were looking for kittys, had just passed by him.....


Awww, that is so sad but I'm very happy you adopted this cat. He looks so happy and cute there in the picture. :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm so happy you adopted an older kitty next to an adorable kitten!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful cat! It isn't unusual for a cat to knead. Perhaps I'm telling you something you already know, but since he got comfort and food by doing that to his mother cat, he still likes to do it. I call it "making bread," and am always a happy recipient, because I feel as if my cats are doing it out of love. He is grooming your face because he thinks of you as a cat also. That sandpaper tongue does a nice job of cleaning thoroughly, doesn't it? 
My cats groom each other often, and they groom me too! That's so sweet. I think he was trying to make a good impression, God bless him! 

I love black cats, and am so glad you adopted this beauty!


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Oh my! Thats one big kitty! He is beautiful! It's so nice to hear these kinds of stories, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I don't know why but your post made me so emotional. Im sitting here tearing up for this cat of yours that got passed by so often. How wonderful of you to save him!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome!!! The people passing by him wasn't right. He knew you were right so he made you pick him. 

Oh, the raspy tounge is great for pealing your skin. Cheaper too... well maybe not, cat food can be expensive... but a lot more fun.


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

*I can't express how Thankful I am!*

You guys couldn't have made me feel more welcomed! 

Payge - I was emotional as well when I wrote my entry....just thinking about how he was forgotten is just heart-breaking!  

Samantha - Yeah, he looks big, he in fact is only 12.8 lbs but is a really loooonnng kitty!  And I love sharing my stories!

Jeanie - Yeah, it does make you feel loved when they knead you.... it's funny though...he keeps following me around all day....he mews at me when I get out of sight! *LOL* :lol: 

Aonir - Yeah, I figured a lot of people are out to look for cute kittens, so I figured, why not give a grown one a happy home? I want for him to have the best life he could have for the remainder of his years here on earth, and not in a shelter.  

Kitkat - Yeah, he is a cute cat...aside from the snot flying everywhere when he sneezes! *Laughs*


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

**

Cyber Pet - Thanks! It is painful, but I do like him licking me... gives me a cheap exfoliation! *LOL* Keeps my skin looking younger! :lol:


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

Welcome microlite!!

Your story sounds similar to my story:
Humane Society
Black Kitties
No One wants
But I want
Kitty so affectionate on first day
Kitty so loving . . .

except I walked away from the Humane society w/ 2 cats that day . . hehe

Congratulations on your new kitty and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Your cat is so beautiful. I have a special fondness for black cats.


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

**

KittyCute -  I wanted more than one kitty, but unfortunately, Sid has been an only kid all 9 years of his life....*LOL* Who knows, might get the urge for another kitty...can't get enough of them!

Lori - Thanks! Black Cats are the prettiest.....or in Sid's case, handsome! *LOL*


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi microlite and welcome! I hope you will enjoy yourself here on the forum. Thanks for giving your beautiful kitty a second chance and a loving home. There are several here that have been adopted by shelter and rescue kitties and we all enjoy seeing another kitty find a forever home.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Mike - Thanks! I have always rather adopt than buy a new kitten...I don't know, maybe it's because I have this obsession to turn my house into a zoo?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What a heartwarming story with a sad beginning, and what a lovely pic! Handsome boy.


----------

